# Prepetual Ebb & Flow



## drgreentm (Dec 12, 2010)

whats up everybody had a journal going but its not the best thread to start if you have any ?'s anyway i have 2 2X4 ebb trays with 2 400w hps's one running each tray one tray with 8 plants 4 weeks in flower the other has 11 plants 2 days in flower so im thinking of upgrading my ballasts to lumatek digital 600's just wondering if anybody has grown with 400w and upgraded to 600w and could tell me how much difference they made. I know more light the better but just want to know if it is substantial enough to run out and spend another 500 on my lights any info is appreciated.


----------



## phxfire (Dec 12, 2010)

For the space you are working with an upgrade may not be needed... I think if you changed out your REFLECTORS you may get better light spread... Since the lights are 400watters you will not get a lot of heat coming off them... No need for cooling the lights... And it would be ALOT cheaper to just get some different reflectors.... Check out Adjust-A-Wing Reflectors....


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 12, 2010)

phxfire said:


> For the space you are working with an upgrade may not be needed... I think if you changed out your REFLECTORS you may get better light spread... Since the lights are 400watters you will not get a lot of heat coming off them... No need for cooling the lights... And it would be ALOT cheaper to just get some different reflectors.... Check out Adjust-A-Wing Reflectors....


 thank you very much for the info very cool product i have actually ran my reflectors with no ducting for a while with no rise in room temp so like you said they really dont need to be cooled


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 12, 2010)

Beautiful and clean grow room, im impressed! +rep. Another light will always help, that is if you can keep the heat down and pay the electricity bill. Doesnt look necessary at this point but possibly during the last few weeks of flower.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 12, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Beautiful and clean grow room, im impressed! +rep. Another light will always help, that is if you can keep the heat down and pay the electricity bill. Doesnt look necessary at this point but possibly during the last few weeks of flower.


 thank you very much been working very hard on this grow and i was thinking of digi ballasts because i could run 400's still then like you said during the end i could swap to 600's with the flip of a switch so they could pack a little more weight on. thanks for stopping in.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 12, 2010)

drgreentm said:


> thank you very much been working very hard on this grow and i was thinking of digi ballasts because i could run 400's still then like you said during the end i could swap to 600's with the flip of a switch so they could pack a little more weight on. thanks for stopping in.


 They have ballists that can go from 400 to 600? I thought there was only ballists that can go hps to mh and vice versa. Right on! Im remodeling the room right now. Journal is in sig.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 12, 2010)

dam you are right lol i was miss informed by the hydro store i shop at or maybe the guy just miss understood me but anyway at that rate think im just going to stick with the 400's for now and when i get my other ebb trays just get 2 more 400's and call it good was thinking of 600's on light movers but just dont want to invest on something thats not worth it you know.


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 12, 2010)

I went from 400 to 600 and now @ 1000's. The 600's are nice for the heat and the clearance from the tops. What is your goal in this. You say a perpetual, now are you gonna keep your count consistent? I am a SOG grower and love it!


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 12, 2010)

trouble9039 said:


> I went from 400 to 600 and now @ 1000's. The 600's are nice for the heat and the clearance from the tops. What is your goal in this. You say a perpetual, now are you gonna keep your count consistent? I am a SOG grower and love it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1321134


nice set up when i say perpetual i of course mean harvest. the plants on the left are 4 weeks and 2 days in flower the others 2 days in flower so when i harvest in four weeks a new batch will replace them and what exactly you mean by constant??? count of plants or yield and no for both i aim for higher every time in both categories i dont see the point in growing if im not always aiming for something better i got half the system i intended this room for and lights as well i just pulled 1.5 oz's of each plant on my last harvest want 2 flat a plant witch is why i say might not be possible off 400's and another thing this is all no co2 thats my next investment in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 12, 2010)

drgreentm said:


> dam you are right lol i was miss informed by the hydro store i shop at or maybe the guy just miss understood me but anyway at that rate think im just going to stick with the 400's for now and when i get my other ebb trays just get 2 more 400's and call it good was thinking of 600's on light movers but just dont want to invest on something thats not worth it you know.


600w Lumatek Dial A Watt ballast can be switched 600w/400w and HPS/MH. They're not the cheapest though.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 12, 2010)

aaa yes thats it its called THE NEW DIAL A WATT by lumatek thats the one im talking about its there 5th gen ballast thanks man


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 13, 2010)

im looking at 250 a ballast and it looks like they have a dual outlet ballast as well for 400 heard the duals where not worth a shit anybody have a comment on that.


----------



## guitargodj32 (Dec 13, 2010)

I went from a 400w to a 1000w and suddenly had to deal with all sorts of heating/ venting issues whereas before I had had just an office fan. I have had a good yield under 400w but it doesnt touch the grams per watt of a 1000w light. From what I gather and have heard 600w is the way to go as far as the balance of electricity usage to penetration. 
Something to remeber is the fact that more light = more buds, if you can afford an upgrade and will eventually, why wait?


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 13, 2010)

guitargodj32 said:


> I went from a 400w to a 1000w and suddenly had to deal with all sorts of heating/ venting issues whereas before I had had just an office fan. I have had a good yield under 400w but it doesnt touch the grams per watt of a 1000w light. From what I gather and have heard 600w is the way to go as far as the balance of electricity usage to penetration.
> Something to remeber is the fact that more light = more buds, if you can afford an upgrade and will eventually, why wait?


 absolutely i dont think i am going to wait thanks for the info gg if it gets me a little better yield it will pay for its self in time anyway you know.


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 13, 2010)

The nextgen by CAP comes in a 400/600 switchable! I have a few of their ballast and never have had a problem with them. I have had problems with lumatek ballast in the past. But see what you want and how much you want to spend.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 13, 2010)

trouble9039 said:


> The nextgen by CAP comes in a 400/600 switchable! I have a few of their ballast and never have had a problem with them. I have had problems with lumatek ballast in the past. But see what you want and how much you want to spend.


 thanks for the info man i will check there ballast out i never used lumatek but i would rather spend some extra bucks for something thats going to last me in the long run 
thanks again


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 13, 2010)

No problem! I love mine and they are sweet looking and hang nice! These are 2 1000's so you can kinda see what I am talking about.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 13, 2010)

dam very nice looking ballasts!!! I LIKE lol what did you spend on those i know the lunatek 1000's are F'in expensive like 400 a ballast sure those are a little more than that.


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 14, 2010)

To be honest I think they were under 400 each for the 1000's! and the 400/600 is close to 300.00 maybe.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 15, 2010)

trouble9039 said:


> To be honest I think they were under 400 each for the 1000's! and the 400/600 is close to 300.00 maybe.


 ya man i checked them out they are a little cheaper than lumatek now are those voltage adjustable didnt say anything in the description online.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 15, 2010)

here is a few more pics i took tonight love these widows barely 4 weeks in and the tric production is already going good check em out.


----------



## mrrippey (Dec 15, 2010)

Really nice setup, this is exactly what I want to do.. Thanks for the pictures, give me an idea of what I can do. how many plants can you get under that 400?


----------



## themoose (Dec 15, 2010)

Now correct me if I should re-post this Q somewhere else, But I was curious as to what the quality difference between one 1000w light and another....I have a 1000w with switchable (MH/HPS), and i got it as a package deal from HTG...It's magnetic ballast and i know the difference between magnetic VS. digital, but I'm curious as to to HOW MUCH better as well as what are the advantages of the system in which the ballast alone cost 400$...

-I'm assuming it's more light intensity being produced/Watt
-Longer system life overall on digital
-Also the difference in Energy consumption

Again, If this is off topic I'll ask it somewhere else.^

drgreentm, Plants look nice and healthy def gettin a 1000w in there or even 600w is gonna pack a lot of weight on those buds, I never grew the same caliber bud(density wise not quality) off my 400w as I did w/ the 1000wer

I'm Curious on where to get cheap Ebb & Flow Tables...they seem so redic expensive everywhere I've seen them....just gonna build my own but if i could find one for like 15-20 it might be cheaper in the long run.

That's enough out of me....Awesome setup Brobi-wan, seems to be working out nicely!


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 15, 2010)

mrrippey said:


> Really nice setup, this is exactly what I want to do.. Thanks for the pictures, give me an idea of what I can do. how many plants can you get under that 400?


 thank you i currently have 8 4 weeks in and just crammed 11 in my other had 3 first then 6 then 8 now trying 11 still getting the hang of this style and its allot of work but i will definitely let you guys know how it works out with the 11.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 15, 2010)

themoose said:


> Now correct me if I should re-post this Q somewhere else, But I was curious as to what the quality difference between one 1000w light and another....I have a 1000w with switchable (MH/HPS), and i got it as a package deal from HTG...It's magnetic ballast and i know the difference between magnetic VS. digital, but I'm curious as to to HOW MUCH better as well as what are the advantages of the system in which the ballast alone cost 400$...
> 
> -I'm assuming it's more light intensity being produced/Watt
> -Longer system life overall on digital
> ...


whats up moose first of all thanks for stopping in and checking out my grow op now as far as i know from a magnetic to digi ballast are all basically what you said supposed 10% less energy consumption,quieter and my favorite if you wanna pay for it is the switchable voltage and MH to HPS. 


themoose said:


> Again, If this is off topic I'll ask it somewhere else.^
> 
> drgreentm, Plants look nice and healthy def gettin a 1000w in there or even 600w is gonna pack a lot of weight on those buds, I never grew the same caliber bud(density wise not quality) off my 400w as I did w/ the 1000wer
> 
> ...


 dont worry about it lol i dont mind the ?'s at all I might get a digi 1000's switchable then i could run any bulb i want my reflectors are good to 1000 and my fan should be able to handle it as well. now for the ebb trays the botanacare trays are definitely pricey but they are made of better plastic so they dont bow under the wight of large amounts of water when flooded but i have used mason trays from home depot for trays in the past that and they worked pretty well as they are built to hold some pretty heavy liquid's 
thanks again for the comments and any more ?'s are welcomed.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 17, 2010)

another little update the 11 clones are already taking over the tray close to a week in flower now they have all grown quite a bit they have all already rooted out of the 6x6x6 pots god i love this shit lol.


----------



## phxfire (Dec 17, 2010)

Look very nice... a 600 watter would help bring ALOT of ife to the buds...


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 17, 2010)

phxfire said:


> Look very nice... a 600 watter would help bring ALOT of ife to the buds...


 thanks phx i definitely think the same that and CO2 and i think i will be set for a little while well untill i have to get 1000's that is lol


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 21, 2010)

themoose said:


> Now correct me if I should re-post this Q somewhere else, But I was curious as to what the quality difference between one 1000w light and another....I have a 1000w with switchable (MH/HPS), and i got it as a package deal from HTG...It's magnetic ballast and i know the difference between magnetic VS. digital, but I'm curious as to to HOW MUCH better as well as what are the advantages of the system in which the ballast alone cost 400$...
> 
> -I'm assuming it's more light intensity being produced/Watt
> -Longer system life overall on digital
> ...





There really is not much of a difference other than they run super cool. The electronic can sometimes cause RF interference so having it sitting near a tv or a radio will make it a problem.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 22, 2010)

another little update and a few more pics the ladies in one tray are sitting at 4 weeks and 3 days now looking amazing and the others are about a week and 1/2 getting ridiculous all i have to say is it took me forever to upload these pics so you guys better like them haha just messin really though. and there is a pic in there of my veg room haven't put one up yet its a little dirty i dont usually have it this dirty but my kids are with me for x mas cant really be around my ladies as much for the week well hope you guys like


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 25, 2010)

*update week 5 flowering*


----------



## themoose (Dec 28, 2010)

Lookin flippin delicious! I was wondering if after those cuttings are in rockwool there is some type of transplant method or if you just bury the whole block in clayton?

Thanks!
-moose


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 28, 2010)

themoose said:


> Lookin flippin delicious! I was wondering if after those cuttings are in rockwool there is some type of transplant method or if you just bury the whole block in clayton?
> 
> Thanks!
> -moose


 thanks man ya i root clones in rapid rooters then to rockwool then the pot looks like this


----------



## choempi (Dec 29, 2010)

Looking clean and mean, dr green


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 29, 2010)

choempi said:


> Looking clean and mean, dr green


 thanks a bunch man much appreciated.

here is the new batch been vegging for a bit now harvest time is right around the corner and these ladies are taking there place.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2010)

This is a great setup....and for 400 watt bulbs it is reallly impressive!! +1 rep

I am not getting that much outta 600's


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 31, 2010)

choempi said:


> Looking clean and mean, dr green


 thanks for the rep again as soon as i can i will give you some more to man harvest in a week flushing now will definitely be posting some pics of that.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 31, 2010)

bassman999 said:


> This is a great setup....and for 400 watt bulbs it is reallly impressive!! +1 rep
> 
> I am not getting that much outta 600's


 thanks man i have been dialing this one in for a while getting good results from these lights sure eventually i will go to 600's though


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 31, 2010)

i had to fab some stuff on my light last night these girls are getting a little to big they should be about done growing now well hopefully anyway lol this makes me happy im using 400's right now or my girls would have been toast lol


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 2, 2011)

ok just harvested 5 of my best girls tonight and looks pretty good for only 5 my other 3 plants of another strain have a longer flowering time but they had to come down too so they are going to be making hash and eventually only going to be doing white widow until i can find another suitable strain.


----------



## choempi (Jan 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> ok just harvested 5 of my best girls tonight and looks pretty good for only 5 my other 3 plants of another strain have a longer flowering time but they had to come down too so they are going to be making hash and eventually only going to be doing white widow until i can find another suitable strain.


Excellent job DR.G!


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 2, 2011)

choempi said:


> Excellent job DR.G!


 thanks a bunch C i will post amount after they are nice and dried. hoping for 6 to 8 oz we will see though that would put me at around .5 grams per watt of course want more but im pretty happy. any recommendations for strains of the top of your head need another.
thanks


----------



## choempi (Jan 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thanks a bunch C i will post amount after they are nice and dried. hoping for 6 to 8 oz we will see though that would put me at around .5 grams per watt of course want more but im pretty happy. any recommendations for strains of the top of your head need another.
> thanks


Well here is a link to a current grow by chb44422o witha few different strains to check out https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/387171-chris-new-400-watt-hps.html. It is a soil grow but he has done a great job and has taken alot of high quality pics. I am following him because of the Full Moon which I started recently. He is also doing Chronic and Sensi Star. I have some Black Jack for a future grow also.
Give his pics a look, they are mouth watering frosty bitches.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 2, 2011)

choempi said:


> Well here is a link to a current grow by chb44422o witha few different strains to check out https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/387171-chris-new-400-watt-hps.html. It is a soil grow but he has done a great job and has taken alot of high quality pics. I am following him because of the Full Moon which I started recently. He is also doing Chronic and Sensi Star. I have some Black Jack for a future grow also.
> Give his pics a look, they are mouth watering frosty bitches.


 thanks i checked it out a little and man his one plant on page on looks just like what im growing it cracks me up here is his in a 5 gal bucket and mine in a 5 gal bucket lol will read more allot of pages how is your grows going anyway is your sig your most recent?


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thanks i checked it out a little and man his one plant on page on looks just like what im growing it cracks me up here is his in a 5 gal bucket and mine in a 5 gal bucket lol will read more allot of pages how is your grows going anyway is your sig your most recent?


They do look similar.

My sig is some of the mush grow I am doing right now. Decided to do some pictorial teks for peeps here since they seem to be kinda clueless on methods, and have a lot of bad info floating around. I just started 4 Full Moon in rockwool cubes a week ago along with some bagseed. I have had to redo everything for this grow because I got paranoid about some stuff before, so I am stressing more stealth. So will have to go through all the things you have to do in order to get a room environment dialed in all over again.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 3, 2011)

choempi said:


> They do look similar.
> 
> My sig is some of the mush grow I am doing right now. Decided to do some pictorial teks for peeps here since they seem to be kinda clueless on methods, and have a lot of bad info floating around. I just started 4 Full Moon in rockwool cubes a week ago along with some bagseed. I have had to redo everything for this grow because I got paranoid about some stuff before, so I am stressing more stealth. So will have to go through all the things you have to do in order to get a room environment dialed in all over again.


 i hear ya bro me and the lady are hoping to move here soon into a nice pad with a basement so i can upscale my garden but like you said man the dialing in can take months and months its such a pain but hey another journey right lol. and im having the same concerns about stealth but let me tell you they really never go away for the fact its not just me that would bite the bullet you know. i usually only tell people who i trust but who can you really trust right. thanks for all the info man very appreciative.


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks good Dr Green.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 4, 2011)

trouble9039 said:


> Looks good Dr Green.


 thanks trouble appreciate it.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 4, 2011)

another 11 in the table and the other 11 are looking really good starting to get some weight on them now and of course my mom's the little one is my white widow mom she is new so it may take me a few weeks to get her nice and big before cuttings but that will be just perfect. the biggest is my royal purp i have been vegging for a little while now thinking of flowering her separate with her own light topped her once this strain gets BIG in flower she is about 2 feet now not sure though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> another 11 in the table and the other 11 are looking really good starting to get some weight on them now and of course my mom's the little one is my white widow mom she is new so it may take me a few weeks to get her nice and big before cuttings but that will be just perfect. the biggest is my royal purp i have been vegging for a little while now thinking of flowering her separate with her own light topped her once this strain gets BIG in flower she is about 2 feet now not sure though.


 nice, what is the middle mother?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 5, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> nice, what is the middle mother?


 og kush it also grows out of control gets very tall in flower


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2011)

I wish I had an OG Kush mother. Do you ever use Bush Master to control vertical growth? I have and it works well.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 5, 2011)

no man that sounds like its exactly what i need in flower room for sure do you just pick it up from your hydro store or online only.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> no man that sounds like its exactly what i need in flower room for sure do you just pick it up from your hydro store or online only.


 got it at my hydro store. 16 oz for like $28, it lasts really long tho. that lil bottle will do several cycles.

Turns ou my bottle is 8 oz, but over 3/4 full still after 3 uses on this grow.
Here is a link to show you what it is....
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?iC=NEGBUM08


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks a bunch man they were saying online works good with kelp extract have you been using kelp as well and how much does it shorten them thanks again


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> thanks a bunch man they were saying online works good with kelp extract have you been using kelp as well and how much does it shorten them thanks again


 I did not use the recommended kelp, but they were growing an inch every couple days. after 3rd dose they stopped growing taller for like 3 weeks, then an extra 3-4 inches after that. I;d say it saved me a foot of height. They actually seemed to be healthier after giving them that as well.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 5, 2011)

sweet man im getting some tomorrow and one more question if you dont mind do you just let them get to your suited height and then dose them or just use all the time. i like the idea of this because i would get a smaller plant with tighter nodes much better for me if you read on the prior page my plants where burning on my light i just need them shorter and dont like topping at all.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> sweet man im getting some tomorrow and one more question if you dont mind do you just let them get to your suited height and then dose them or just use all the time. i like the idea of this because i would get a smaller plant with tighter nodes much better for me if you read on the prior page my plants where burning on my light i just need them shorter and dont like topping at all.


 I am no expert, but as I understand it let them get close to the height you want to be in the end, and give them 1-3 doses at normal watering times. I have only done this with one grow and got advised by a grower (friend) and read the bottle. I did it because I had 28 plants and one 600 watt light. I REALLY needed small plants. I think that the Humboldt Bush Master has kelp in it anyway.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 5, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am no expert, but as I understand it let them get close to the height you want to be in the end, and give them 1-3 doses at normal watering times. I have only done this with one grow and got advised by a grower (friend) and read the bottle. I did it because I had 28 plants and one 600 watt light. I REALLY needed small plants. I think that the Humboldt Bush Master has kelp in it anyway.


 cool so its a additive nearing the end of vertical growth in flower anyway very cool i cant throw you rep yet i need to spread some more before apparently lol but the info is much appreciated and +rep for you anyway man.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> cool so its a additive nearing the end of vertical growth in flower anyway very cool i cant throw you rep yet i need to spread some more before apparently lol but the info is much appreciated and +rep for you anyway man.


You usually apply this at the very beginning of the bloom cycle and not during veg. you have a small window of 2 weeks into the bloom to use it. Also be careful not to overdo other ferts when using it.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 5, 2011)

got ya that is perfect timing the first two weeks is when they grow the most that royal purp has grown over 30" on me in the first two weeks before stopped using it for now but now i should be able to again. it has some of the most purple calyxes ive ever seen great herb too.


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 5, 2011)

i'm looking do to almost the same ebb setup but with rockwool in 2x2 trays. im also going to try that bush master in my next grow just to test it out on a batch too see the effects it has on the yield.


----------



## choempi (Jan 5, 2011)

I have heard good things about bushmaster. I think Tahoe uses it.


----------



## themoose (Jan 5, 2011)

I've used bushmaster in the past and was startled to stumble upon some facts while I was reading around, The label should read PACLOBUTRAZOL, because that's what it is. Paclobutrazol is a plant growth regulator that has been on the market for years under the trade name Bonzai. Paclobutrazol diminishes plant growth through inhibition of gibberellin. However, Paclobutrazol is not intended to be used on food products. All those PGRs have been pulled from labeling for food products. The reason that Paclobutrazol and other Plant Growth Regulators (PGRs) are used for ornamentals only and not on Food Crops is because they are carcinogenic. THAT'S RIGHT THEY CAUSE CANCER! This product being sold all over California and the country is being used on weed and then sold as Medicine. You can always plug it into google and see for yourself.

stopped me from buying it on my last trip to the store


----------



## choempi (Jan 5, 2011)

themoose said:


> I've used bushmaster in the past and was startled to stumble upon some facts while I was reading around, The label should read PACLOBUTRAZOL, because that's what it is. Paclobutrazol is a plant growth regulator that has been on the market for years under the trade name Bonzai. Paclobutrazol diminishes plant growth through inhibition of gibberellin. However, Paclobutrazol is not intended to be used on food products. All those PGRs have been pulled from labeling for food products. The reason that Paclobutrazol and other Plant Growth Regulators (PGRs) are used for ornamentals only and not on Food Crops is because they are carcinogenic. THAT'S RIGHT THEY CAUSE CANCER! This product being sold all over California and the country is being used on weed and then sold as Medicine. You can always plug it into google and see for yourself.
> 
> stopped me from buying it on my last trip to the store


Excellent post. Links? I know you said google but it is good to have a specific link in a quote, google gives so many hits it can become an arduous task to find specifics.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2011)

themoose said:


> I've used bushmaster in the past and was startled to stumble upon some facts while I was reading around, The label should read PACLOBUTRAZOL, because that's what it is. Paclobutrazol is a plant growth regulator that has been on the market for years under the trade name Bonzai. Paclobutrazol diminishes plant growth through inhibition of gibberellin. However, Paclobutrazol is not intended to be used on food products. All those PGRs have been pulled from labeling for food products. The reason that Paclobutrazol and other Plant Growth Regulators (PGRs) are used for ornamentals only and not on Food Crops is because they are carcinogenic. THAT'S RIGHT THEY CAUSE CANCER! This product being sold all over California and the country is being used on weed and then sold as Medicine. You can always plug it into google and see for yourself.
> 
> stopped me from buying it on my last trip to the store


I had never heard this, I am gonna research it though.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 5, 2011)

Ractagon said:


> i'm looking do to almost the same ebb setup but with rockwool in 2x2 trays. im also going to try that bush master in my next grow just to test it out on a batch too see the effects it has on the yield.


 it works nicely if i can get these ladies under control lol they are just to dam big.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 5, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I had never heard this, I am gonna research it though.


 i will do the same one thing is for sure i dont want cancer lol but im pretty efficient with google i will find out but thanks for the info moose.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 8, 2011)

so i went out today and grabbed another 400W convertible ballast threw it in my flower room with my one 2.5' royal purp clone under it just to see what she does she is very healthy just doing this because i have always grown sog so wanted to flower a monster just for kicks lol. all the other girls in the room are looking very good to except my second hanna ph pen just shit out on me so its been giving me false readings so to the hydro store again getting a better one this time. well anyway here are some pics.


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 9, 2011)

lookin nice!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2011)

Great looking dwc! Those plants on theflood tray are trying to go through the roof!!


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks guys and ya bassman those girls are big they are to big really lol still working on getting the canopy even with training and what not but its definitely a challenge.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Jan 9, 2011)

Whats the yield on that harvest bruh?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 9, 2011)

midwestfunkmaster said:


> Whats the yield on that harvest bruh?


 hey man you mean the last harvest if so it was about 4 oz's off of the 5 girls dries and cured 3 of the 5 where only 16" so they didnt yield much the 2 bigger ones where 21" and 22" yielded about 1.5 oz's each not to bad for 5 this next harvest should be interesting though getting co2 this friday should be a big help on the yield for sure.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 9, 2011)

some fuckin good smoke though lol taste is amazing as well smell is not pungent but kinda spicy and earthy when i put it in the grinder it smells pretty strong though.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 13, 2011)

ok guys here is a little update and some pics had to move my whole tray to the canter of the room so i could put a light right in the pitch to get it up a little higher to save the tops from burning and a pic of my monster in the bucket 38" and growing.


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 13, 2011)

YEAH cool!


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 13, 2011)

haha thanks ractagon nice to see your still learking around lol


----------



## Tee Five (Jan 13, 2011)

That is one sweet garden.

A really nice size, very clean and organized. 

Really nice my man!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> ok guys here is a little update and some pics had to move my whole tray to the canter of the room so i could put a light right in the pitch to get it up a little higher to save the tops from burning and a pic of my monster in the bucket 38" and growing.


 Does the dwc have its own light? That thing is huge! In the tray holding different strains? I noticed in the pic that the one(s) on the left are shorter and didnt know if it was less light or a different dtrain that grows different height? Also if there are multi-strains in one hydro setup...do you have problems with some plants wanting more or less nutes and resulting burns or def's? thanx


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 13, 2011)

Tee Five said:


> That is one sweet garden.
> 
> A really nice size, very clean and organized.
> 
> Really nice my man!


thanks man much appreciated looking to upscale here very soon getting a new place will be posting that very soon too.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 13, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Does the dwc have its own light? That thing is huge! In the tray holding different strains? I noticed in the pic that the one(s) on the left are shorter and didnt know if it was less light or a different dtrain that grows different height? Also if there are multi-strains in one hydro setup...do you have problems with some plants wanting more or less nutes and resulting burns or def's? thanx


 whats up bass ya the dwc setup has its own 400 over just her the trays each have a 400 now in the trays with the farther along batch there is some shorter ones i have three strains in that tray im running royal purp(same as the one in DWC),og kush and white widow now ive never had issues with the nute level usually keep them from 1000 to 1200 ppm and they do ok. this will all change soon going to only do one strain in one tray.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2011)

Did you say the dvc has the same strain as one on the strains in the tray (royal purple)? If so are they the same age?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 13, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Did you say the dvc has the same strain as one on the strains in the tray (royal purple)? If so are they the same age?


 no the purp in DWC has been vegging for about 5 or 6 weeks the one in the tray only vegged for about 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 13, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> no the purp in DWC has been vegging for about 5 or 6 weeks the one in the tray only vegged for about 2 to 3 weeks.


 Do you think the dwc "if veg time was equal" would be larger in the end still?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 13, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Do you think the dwc "if veg time was equal" would be larger in the end still?


 well it depends man i would have to say yes for the simple fact that the one in DWC would have a single 400 running it and the other would have to share light. but i couldnt grow 11 in buckets under one 400 would need quite a few more lights ya know.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 14, 2011)

so i cleaned up my veg area and since i decided to cut out the veg time on my next batch and throw well rooted clones in flower right away i am going to grow more now as well im going to try 20 on this next batch. i took the big table i built out and threw in my small 2x2 just for my moms. i also took my next batch of 20 clones for next time this gives about 2 weeks for them all to root well in the dome and maybe grow a bit but not much.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 14, 2011)

o and forgot that little seedling is my new feminized og skunk a buddy threw me with a haze clone that was going south i am trying to nurture the haze back hopefully she comes back soon.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice everything is so clean and well laid out! My stuff is so erratic and hap-hazard! I am going to try to re-invent my grow area. Good luck with the sick ones.


----------



## choempi (Jan 16, 2011)

It is a nice clean setup, wish I had more space. I'm still using DIY flood table. I need a 2'x3' but have searched but never have found one that size, I may have to get a 2'x2'. What brand is yours Dr.?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 16, 2011)

its a whole botanicare setup works really good i have had it layin around actually was growing my tomatoes in it for a while the dude at my hydro store offered me a deal on it 100 bucks and just had it in the closet after that lol decided to put it to work again.


----------



## whuh (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice setup! How many inches high do you flood your tray? Can you take a pic of your overflow fitting? I have *this* one but I cant figure out how to make it shorter! lol


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 16, 2011)

sure bro i can do that for you about to do some res changes tonight i will snap a pic of my overflow. my tables flood the whole 5 inches my pots are 7" deep so this makes it so the wools dont get any water at all.


----------



## neverwilted (Jan 16, 2011)

What is your Grow medium and how often do you flood? I'm setting up a similar op. and am interested in your hydroton setup.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 16, 2011)

this is what my drains use they are 1/2" pvc with a 1/2" coupling and a screen i can shorten them any time by cutting the pvc down to desired length.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 16, 2011)

neverwilted said:


> What is your Grow medium and how often do you flood? I'm setting up a similar op. and am interested in your hydroton setup.


i clone in rapid rooters then into 3x3x3 rockwool and in my 6x6x7 flood pots im starting this a little different this next batch going zero veg time on the clones so no rockwool this time around straight rapid rooter to hydroton.


----------



## whuh (Jan 16, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> this is what my drains use they are 1/2" pvc with a 1/2" coupling and a screen i can shorten them any time by cutting the pvc down to desired length.


Thanks. I probably have to cut mine too. They designed it pretty bad though because it has a piece of pvc in between 2 plastic couplers, but it only comes out of one end. So I guess if I cut too short or ever need it higher I have to buy a whole new fitting instead of just a piece of pvc. lol oh well. So you keep your overflow at 5" or just under that? 

Where do you get those 6x6x7 pots? I can only find 4" or 7" online.

Whats your average yield with this setup?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 17, 2011)

whuh said:


> Thanks. I probably have to cut mine too. They designed it pretty bad though because it has a piece of pvc in between 2 plastic couplers, but it only comes out of one end. So I guess if I cut too short or ever need it higher I have to buy a whole new fitting instead of just a piece of pvc. lol oh well. So you keep your overflow at 5" or just under that?


ya man sometimes you just got to improvise with what you got i am lucky enough that my hydro store has flood and drain kits for like 15 bucks for all fittings and what not.my overflow is at about 4" tall even though it is low it still fills all the way up it just depends on the pump you have too mine can pump more than it can drain.



whuh said:


> Where do you get those 6x6x7 pots? I can only find 4" or 7" online.


http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=6804
here is a link they are hydrofarm pots these are the exact pots i use they also sell them at my hydro store they work very well.



whuh said:


> Whats your average yield with this setup?


3 to 4 oz's every 4 weeks under these 400's going to use 1000's when i get in a room with a higher ceiling definitely will be a increase in yield.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> ya man sometimes you just got to improvise with what you got i am lucky enough that my hydro store has flood and drain kits for like 15 bucks for all fittings and what not.my overflow is at about 4" tall even though it is low it still fills all the way up it just depends on the pump you have too mine can pump more than it can drain.
> 
> 
> http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=6804
> ...


You decided to go with 1000's when you upgrade? That should be a major yield increase! Thanx for the drain pics. I am planning my flood table too. I have a table and pump. I am gonna take back my res though. I guess it will need a 40-50 gallon one to fill that high. I bought a silly lil 18 gallon one...lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 17, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> You decided to go with 1000's when you upgrade? That should be a major yield increase! Thanx for the drain pics. I am planning my flood table too. I have a table and pump. I am gonna take back my res though. I guess it will need a 40-50 gallon one to fill that high. I bought a silly lil 18 gallon one...lol.


 yup 2 1000w's going to use the hydrofarm raptor reflectors upgading to 4 4x4 flood tables and going to have light movers it should be very interesting!! what size tables you going with??


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 17, 2011)

forgot to post a little update on my monster today as well she is growing allot already didnt measure her but know she is bigger than my broom lol


----------



## Ractagon (Jan 19, 2011)

Damn man that thing is huge now


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> yup 2 1000w's going to use the hydrofarm raptor reflectors upgading to 4 4x4 flood tables and going to have light movers it should be very interesting!! what size tables you going with??


 I bought a single 4x4 for now. That sounds like a killer setup you have planned out!!

That dwc plant in beautiful!


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 20, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I bought a single 4x4 for now. That sounds like a killer setup you have planned out!!


very nice should be able to get some good plants in there 4x4's are nice and big


bassman999 said:


> That dwc plant in beautiful!


 thanks she is growing by the day running out of room height wise lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 20, 2011)

she is getting big she is sitting at 4' as of yesterday did some lower pruning prably going to do a little more her stalk is at 1" and roots have almost filled the 5 gal bucket. the leaves are looking much better now took the room temps down a little from 80 to 75.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> very nice should be able to get some good plants in there 4x4's are nice and big
> I bought an 18 gall res, and then switched from the cement trays to the 4x4 and now have to exchange the res for a 45-50 gallon one.
> thanks she is growing by the day running out of room height wise lol.


 That plant makes me wanna try a single DWC just for fun now too...lol maybe When My moms are big I will put them in those. My moms are just baby clones as of now though. They are in soil, is it possible to move them from soil to a DWC later?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 20, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> That plant makes me wanna try a single DWC just for fun now too...lol maybe When My moms are big I will put them in those. My moms are just baby clones as of now though. They are in soil, is it possible to move them from soil to a DWC later?


 haha ya man i just did this one for kicks i actually got into it with a guy on here who grew large plants and thought he was the shit for it so i thought to myself it would be fun to see it from his perspective so thats what i did lol. and for the moms you can transplant them but if they are large plants when you do they might not make it through the transplant.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> haha ya man i just did this one for kicks i actually got into it with a guy on here who grew large plants and thought he was the shit for it so i thought to myself it would be fun to see it from his perspective so thats what i did lol. and for the moms you can transplant them but if they are large plants when you do they might not make it through the transplant.


Ok I wont wait too long to transplant them then, Actually one of my clones came in dirt instead of rockwool, which I think is weird,


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 21, 2011)

ya when i started i had a couple of friends that where growing like 6 plants in soil outdoors with good genetics and they where failing miserably so i couldnt stand seeing those genetics go to waste so i adopted them transplanted to hydro then babied them back they where already flowering at like 6" tall from the time of year lol so i re vegged them till i could take some clones and threw them in flower. they flowered out very nicely. so thats what im working with still. are you buying clones or what.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 21, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> ya when i started i had a couple of friends that where growing like 6 plants in soil outdoors with good genetics and they where failing miserably so i couldnt stand seeing those genetics go to waste so i adopted them transplanted to hydro then babied them back they where already flowering at like 6" tall from the time of year lol so i re vegged them till i could take some clones and threw them in flower. they flowered out very nicely. so thats what im working with still. are you buying clones or what.


 Yeah I get clones from a local club. They get the clones directly from Blue Sky Cafe in Oakland. I bought GDP and Bubba Kush so far. I might ass Blue Dream Afgoo Mango and Hindu Skunk. I get a 10% discount there, and free gifts when I go. Last time they gave me a gram of Hash with my 2 clones. $23.50 out the door.


----------



## dgaf757 (Jan 23, 2011)

wow. i stopped in because of your comment on my thread and i must say thats a nice grow. very squeaky clean! i know you have many pages on this thread and you probably already covered my questions, but its difficult to read thru all 12 pages so im sorry if you already covered this... what size are the pots youre running in your system? and are you running clones/seedlings straight into flower? i ask because your 11 plants that are in the one 2x4 tray dont look space restricted and look like they get plenty of development. my current set up is almost identical in aspect to spacing and lights. i use single 400's with multiple 70-100 watt verticle hps's though. the issue i started my thread about was not getting the right ratio of pot size to per plant yield without the plants being really restricted on lateral growth.

if you dont mind me asking, whats your average yield per 2x4 tray? i ask because instead of running dwc (which kills on nutrient costs and the hassle of draining/cleaning the reserv.) i may just mimic your set up in pot size and plant numbers. thank you!


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 23, 2011)

dgaf757 said:


> wow. i stopped in because of your comment on my thread and i must say thats a nice grow. very squeaky clean! i know you have many pages on this thread and you probably already covered my questions, but its difficult to read thru all 12 pages so im sorry if you already covered this... what size are the pots youre running in your system? and are you running clones/seedlings straight into flower? i ask because your 11 plants that are in the one 2x4 tray dont look space restricted and look like they get plenty of development. my current set up is almost identical in aspect to spacing and lights. i use single 400's with multiple 70-100 watt verticle hps's though. the issue i started my thread about was not getting the right ratio of pot size to per plant yield without the plants being really restricted on lateral growth.
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, whats your average yield per 2x4 tray? i ask because instead of running dwc (which kills on nutrient costs and the hassle of draining/cleaning the reserv.) i may just mimic your set up in pot size and plant numbers. thank you!


 the pot sizes are 6x6x7 and they hold one gal of medium i was vegging for 2-3 weeks but have since stopped vegging and just throwing freshly rooted clones in flower so they dont get so tall 1 1/2 to 2' max with a single cola plant this will allow me to increase my plant numbers and yield as well i have only been getting about 3 to 4 oz every 4 weeks off of 11 plants but most of the lower branches werent producing dense enough buds so this is why im switching to no veg time and increasing plant numbers to 20 per tray still dialing in the room almost there


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 25, 2011)

so i decided to make a DWC cloner today so i did it cost me about 30 bucks and i used neoprene inserts instead of net pots it was really easy to make but we will see how it works just running ph'd tap water at 5.5.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 25, 2011)

here is a little update on the perpetual grows coming along nicely they have pretty much stopped growing vertically and are already packing on some nice flowers and trics.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great work as always! I am looking forward to seeing how that cloner does for ya. I am growing my mothers now and will need a way to clone in a few months. I just got myself a veg light 2day .


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 26, 2011)

whats up bass ya this thing seems to be working good just 2 days in and they are growing some little roots hopefully by the 31st i can have some positive feedback on this thing lol i will definitely keep you updated though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> whats up bass ya this thing seems to be working good just 2 days in and they are growing some little roots hopefully by the 31st i can have some positive feedback on this thing lol i will definitely keep you updated though.


 So after they get good roots they go into the hydroten in pots for veg?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 26, 2011)

yup thats it except i dont veg so straight to flower.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 26, 2011)

14 freshly rooted clones in the flower room waiting on 8 more but they are coming along nicely should join the group shortly.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> 14 freshly rooted clones in the flower room waiting on 8 more but they are coming along nicely should join the group shortly.


 how long do they need in the clone setup, b4 they are flower ready?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 27, 2011)

check it out nikko


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> check it out nikko


 Now thats a root system! They are strong.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 27, 2011)

lol ya man they root in the pots nicely a dude pm'd me asking and i guess you cant send pics back through a pm so i had to post in my thread and link him to it. and for your other question im still not sure i have 4 of 13 rooted now still waiting on the others already had the 14 in the flood table rooted in rapid rooters.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> lol ya man they root in the pots nicely a dude pm'd me asking and i guess you cant send pics back through a pm so i had to post in my thread and link him to it. and for your other question im still not sure i have 4 of 13 rooted now still waiting on the others already had the 14 in the flood table rooted in rapid rooters.


 you can send pics through pm. You copy pic to a site like Photo bucket, and then copy the img code to your pm.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 27, 2011)

aaa i see do you have to sighn up for photo bucket


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> aaa i see do you have to sighn up for photo bucket


 yeah, but it is painless really. I used to use them for forums, before they made it easy with a task-bar on the reply window.
Instead of it being a link, it is embedded full size on the page.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 27, 2011)

very cool i will do that thanks for the info man much appreciated.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> very cool i will do that thanks for the info man much appreciated.


 What do you think...2 mix-matched non air cooled 600's or 1 cooled 1000, for my 4x4 tray?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 27, 2011)

dual 600's in my eyes man but i would air cool them anyway lol unless you can regulate the heat then non cooled is fine the 1000 would work good to but you could really get some coverage off those 2 600's man would be a great system you going all out sog???


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

I dont know the way to get the best yield with the 4x4 tray? Idk, I figured 10-12 big ass plants plant??


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 27, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I dont know the way to get the best yield with the 4x4 tray? Idk, I figured 10-12 big ass plants plant??


 yup i hear you i had the same question and tried growing bigger plants but most of the flowers where airy little popcorns that where hell to manicure so now im going all out sog and trying for some nice 14g main dense colas and more of them we will see wont know for sure till march but i will say eliminating lower branching has made my plants very thick on the tops i havent seen bud production like this at three weeks on any of my crops to date.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> yup i hear you i had the same question and tried growing bigger plants but most of the flowers where airy little popcorns that where hell to manicure so now im going all out sog and trying for some nice 14g main dense colas and more of them we will see wont know for sure till march but i will say eliminating lower branching has made my plants very thick on the tops i havent seen bud production like this at three weeks on any of my crops to date.


 So if I grow em taller cut the lower branches like one by one to reduce shock? I dont want airy buds! I got that now I think. I will know in a week or so, bout to chop the girls somewhere between 2nite and the next few days.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> So if I grow em taller cut the lower branches like one by one to reduce shock? I dont want airy buds! I got that now I think. I will know in a week or so, bout to chop the girls somewhere between 2nite and the next few days.


 not really taller you will want them pretty short if you throw fresh rooted clones in flower right away they dont really have time to branch to much (depending on strain). i threw 4 freshly rooted clones in with 7 that i had vegged and i can say i like the results much better. al b threw me the advice and i decided to try it out and here they are at week 3 now and looking good for only 3 weeks.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> not really taller you will want them pretty short if you throw fresh rooted clones in flower right away they dont really have time to branch to much (depending on strain). i threw 4 freshly rooted clones in with 7 that i had vegged and i can say i like the results much better. al b threw me the advice and i decided to try it out and here they are at week 3 now and looking good for only 3 weeks.


 Those do look nice for 3 weeks!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 28, 2011)

Just read your whole journal. Very nice set up man. that purp is looking amazing, your flowering her now right? Thinking about growing some raspberry cough from nirvana in the same dwcx4.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 28, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Those do look nice for 3 weeks!


 just one nice bud starting to form but i will keep you guys updated should be real nice in another couple weeks


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 28, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Just read your whole journal. Very nice set up man. that purp is looking amazing, your flowering her now right? Thinking about growing some raspberry cough from nirvana in the same dwcx4.


 thanks man ya the purp is about 2.5 weeks in now she is coming along nicely she is a monster for sure


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 28, 2011)

wow just read back and havent updated on the purp in a while so here are some pics of her last night day 17 of flower 5.3 feet from the hydroton and 6.5 feet including the bucket.


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice brotha. Here's a shot of my L.A. Confidential table...there will be another 4x4 table just like it with another 15 plants on it next week. Both under 1000 watts.
View attachment 1409070View attachment 1409072

Fun shit. I noticed a bottle of House and Garden in one of your pics. I love the roots excelorator and Aqua Flakes. This run I'm trying AN Sensi Bloom though.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 30, 2011)

Mongobud said:


> Very nice brotha. Here's a shot of my L.A. Confidential table...there will be another 4x4 table just like it with another 15 plants on it next week. Both under 1000 watts.
> View attachment 1409070View attachment 1409072
> 
> Fun shit. I noticed a bottle of House and Garden in one of your pics. I love the roots excelorator and Aqua Flakes. This run I'm trying AN Sensi Bloom though.


 very nice setup mango i got on your thread i will be lurking around that grow.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 30, 2011)

ok guys so i decided to take out the ebb system for the moms i just dont have the room and the 1 gal pots where root bound BAD they stopped growing SOOOO what i did was made some 5 gal hempy buckets using 100% perlit very cheap to make and should work good and i only have to water 1 or 2 weekly this will help me with no water changes for them so i can concentrate on the flowering room.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 30, 2011)

here are the clones after 5 days 3 have rooted nicely the rest should shortly follow i can see the little root nubs forming already.


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh yea, ill be following this thread as well brotha. I put my mothers In 5 gallon buckets and added remote rezes so I don't have to screw with em all week sometimes even 2...your plants are beautiful man. Great fucking job!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2011)

cant believe perlite alone works that well! Is that a drain on the bottom of buckets?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 30, 2011)

yup 1/4" pluming fittings with silicone on the threads, screens on one side so the perlit doesnt come out when watering found it all at home depot and i am using my 25 gal res from my ebb system with all my nutes pre mixed in there with 2 sub pumps one hooked to a timer that kicks on every 3 hours to keep the sauce constantly mixed and aerated and the other pump hooked to a hose when i kick it on i feed the plants and turn it off very simple and very useful.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 30, 2011)

Mongobud said:


> Oh yea, ill be following this thread as well brotha. I put my mothers In 5 gallon buckets and added remote rezes so I don't have to screw with em all week sometimes even 2...your plants are beautiful man. Great fucking job!


 thanks allot man the remote res's are a good idea as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> yup 1/4" pluming fittings with silicone on the threads, screens on one side so the perlit doesnt come out when watering found it all at home depot and i am using my 25 gal res from my ebb system with all my nutes pre mixed in there with 2 sub pumps one hooked to a timer that kicks on every 3 hours to keep the sauce constantly mixed and aerated and the other pump hooked to a hose when i kick it on i feed the plants and turn it off very simple and very useful.


 so basically it is always hooked up, but just floods and drains periodically?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 30, 2011)

na i hand water them with the hose on the top of the res i only have to water once a week so the other pump keeps the water nice and mixed so it doesnt get stagnant. the other pump(when turned on) pumps water through the hose like a garden hose and i just water them its allot like watering a soil plant.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2011)

You will have to keep after those hempy mothers unless you are taken a lot of clones all the time. They will tree up on ya.


----------



## RollaP (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree. You may end up cutting the mothers back and composting the excess to manage there size. It looks like that you have the capacity to pull many clones a day if you want, so not really a "problem". lol. I have a question about my Botanicare 45 site cloner. I keep getting slime build and wilty yellowing clones. I clean it thoroughly every time this happens. I keep the ph between 5.8 and 6.2 with a water temp at 72-77F. The ambient air get down to 58 at night on the lowest end and only up to 80 during the day. The clones are 4" from a 8 T5 lamps. I can post pics if necessary. Please help


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 30, 2011)

sometimes you have to replace the disks they just get too funky to sterilize. I've never gotten goo in mine, so I don't know what else it could be. your water temp is a leeetle high.

end of thread jack.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 30, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> You will have to keep after those hempy mothers unless you are taken a lot of clones all the time. They will tree up on ya.


 haha ya i will be putting them to the test i will be needing about 32 clones a week in march or april im getting 2 more trays and 2 more lights for a total of 2000w in there on two week harvests i think i may need a couple more to support those kinds of cuttings and getting a 400w for them to veg under as well


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 30, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> sometimes you have to replace the disks they just get too funky to sterilize. I've never gotten goo in mine, so I don't know what else it could be. your water temp is a leeetle high.
> 
> end of thread jack.


 i have got to agree 100% if you clean the res but not the stones the algae could still be lurking on them then when you put back in with good fresh water it just has a nice fresh home to move into. you gotta remember algae is alive and wont go away unless you kill it.


----------



## dwiajwalb (Jan 30, 2011)

get some food grade Hydrogen *peroxide , same as buyin florashield, WORKS GREAT to keep algae way.
*


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 30, 2011)

dwiajwalb said:


> get some food grade Hydrogen *peroxide , same as buyin florashield, WORKS GREAT to keep algae way.
> *


 thats what i did it actually keeps res's, stones everything pretty clean in between changes just add back every 3 or 4 days and your good as gold.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 30, 2011)

good shit man


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 30, 2011)

tomahawk2406 said:


> good shit man


 thanks man much appreciated.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> na i hand water them with the hose on the top of the res i only have to water once a week so the other pump keeps the water nice and mixed so it doesnt get stagnant. the other pump(when turned on) pumps water through the hose like a garden hose and i just water them its allot like watering a soil plant.


 I feel dumb asking so many questions. So the valve on the buckets is just to drain it every now and then, or to flush it?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 31, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I feel dumb asking so many questions. So the valve on the buckets is just to drain it every now and then, or to flush it?


 no worries man the two valves at the bottom are drains allot like a soil pot what you do when making one of these is measure up from the bottom of the bucket 2" and drill the holes so basically when you hand water the bottom 2" of the bucket always has water anything over the mark comes out the holes and brings the level back down. it simulates the outdoors if you dig in the ground and go deep enough you will find water same general concept.


----------



## RollaP (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. I took some pics this morning, but I guess I'll have to create a place for them on the net so I can link them here. I'll be getting some h2o2 tomorrow. hopefully this will save my babies from the trauma of slime.

What temp is best for water in cloner?


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 31, 2011)

i just keep mine in like my dwc systems below 70 if it gets above that it can cause the slime and algae this is where the h202 is best suited in higher res temps.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 31, 2011)

What makes hempy attractive and convenient, especially to inexperienced growers, is it is very very hard to overwater in hempy the way you can in soil. New growers tend to love their plants to death with too much attention, trimming, watering nuting, etc. Because hempy media (perlite, vermiculite) don't retain much water, the bucket with the hole 2 inches up the side creates a mini-reservoir that the roots seek out. Also the relatively large particle size of the media insures that plenty of gas exchange can take place in the root zone, discouraging anaerobic rotting. So if you are a chronic over-waterer, no worries; your solution drains out of the medium except the bottom two inches so your roots neither drown nor parch. Likewise, if you get in the weeds with over-fertilizing, you have a much better chance of resolving the issue through flushing than you do in soil, because the chems just don't bond to perlite the way they do to the complicated substance that is soil, so you are more likely to bring your nute levels down successfully. My first grow that really gave me a happy face was all hempy.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 31, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> What makes hempy attractive and convenient, especially to inexperienced growers, is it is very very hard to overwater in hempy the way you can in soil. New growers tend to love their plants to death with too much attention, trimming, watering nuting, etc. Because hempy media (perlite, vermiculite) don't retain much water, the bucket with the hole 2 inches up the side creates a mini-reservoir that the roots seek out. Also the relatively large particle size of the media insures that plenty of gas exchange can take place in the root zone, discouraging anaerobic rotting. So if you are a chronic over-waterer, no worries; your solution drains out of the medium except the bottom two inches so your roots neither drown nor parch. Likewise, if you get in the weeds with over-fertilizing, you have a much better chance of resolving the issue through flushing than you do in soil, because the chems just don't bond to perlite the way they do to the complicated substance that is soil, so you are more likely to bring your nute levels down successfully. My first grow that really gave me a happy face was all hempy.


 thanks a bunch man i couldnt have put it in any better words at all +rep for you i havent watered since the transplant and they are still standing tall prably water a little today but prably dont need to they are very easy and practically no work needed for them.


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 31, 2011)

Diggin the hempy mothers Big Dog. 

View attachment 1414510 This is a world famous tattoo artists ride ( Mr. Cartoon )...thought you may want to see it. Have a good week bruddah.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 31, 2011)

Mongobud said:


> Diggin the hempy mothers Big Dog.
> 
> View attachment 1414510 This is a world famous tattoo artists ride ( Mr. Cartoon )...thought you may want to see it. Have a good week bruddah.


 hahaha very nice mango you have a good week as well man keep it green.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 31, 2011)

ok guys so here is a update tomorrow will be week 4 of flower for the big ones and the clones have just started to perk up nicely so here are some pics


----------



## themoose (Jan 31, 2011)

lookin like trimmin those lower branches was defff the way to go, this is great to see because I'm literally on my way to the same setup. Everything is in place im just waiting for the mommy's to grow out so I can clone...How long would you say you waited from seed or clone to take your first cutting of clones? I've grown for years but just never cloned myself; always had clones from buddies or just grew from seed...

thanks!

-moose


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 31, 2011)

themoose said:


> lookin like trimmin those lower branches was defff the way to go, this is great to see because I'm literally on my way to the same setup. Everything is in place im just waiting for the mommy's to grow out so I can clone...How long would you say you waited from seed or clone to take your first cutting of clones? I've grown for years but just never cloned myself; always had clones from buddies or just grew from seed...
> 
> thanks!
> 
> -moose


 whats up moose glad to see you are still lurkin around here lol. the lower branch trimming is GREAT allot bigger buds at the canopy already cant wait for another few weeks man im very happy. al gave me this advice and im sticking to it all the way thats the thing about sog ether you go all sog or you wont be happy there really is no happy medium. anyway i usually take clones when the seedling had alternating nodes this means it is mature. allthough i have taken clones way sooner than that as i get very impatient and it has worked fine (may take a little longer to get roots) but i usually clone the seedling and as soon as the clone roots i put the seedling in flower cause the clones will outgrow the seeds every time (from my personal experience anyway) so i keep the clone as a mom and let the seedling go.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> no worries man the two valves at the bottom are drains allot like a soil pot what you do when making one of these is measure up from the bottom of the bucket 2" and drill the holes so basically when you hand water the bottom 2" of the bucket always has water anything over the mark comes out the holes and brings the level back down. it simulates the outdoors if you dig in the ground and go deep enough you will find water same general concept.


 I gotcha man, gotta avoid root rot!!


----------



## themoose (Feb 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> whats up moose glad to see you are still lurkin around here lol. the lower branch trimming is GREAT allot bigger buds at the canopy already cant wait for another few weeks man im very happy. al gave me this advice and im sticking to it all the way thats the thing about sog ether you go all sog or you wont be happy there really is no happy medium. anyway i usually take clones when the seedling had alternating nodes this means it is mature. allthough i have taken clones way sooner than that as i get very impatient and it has worked fine (may take a little longer to get roots) but i usually clone the seedling and as soon as the clone roots i put the seedling in flower cause the clones will outgrow the seeds every time (from my personal experience anyway) so i keep the clone as a mom and let the seedling go.


 Ya that's def true..If I replace the plant I took the clone from with one of its clones, the clone will outgrow the seed-started mother...that's what you're sayin' i think? 
makes sense to me


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 7, 2011)

whats up guys i turned my dwc cloner into a aero cloner it was pretty easy now i have never cloned in anything but a humidome and i usually get roots in 14 days from cutting and i was ok with that im just interested in being able to keep my clones in the cloner for weeks after rooting. so im very new to this cloning style so if anybody has any advice on how to get good roots it would be greatly appreciated again im not aiming for 5 days just at least 2 weeks. I also transferred all the mother/veg equipment into another closet in my spare bedroom where it stays allot cooler for some reason cause im trying to keep the water in the aero cloner cooler so no slime occurs the temps are nice at 70 and the water is around the same im also using clonex rooting gel and just regular tap water at 5.5 ph.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 7, 2011)

also dont know if you can tell in the picture but out of the 30 clones i took about 5-6 of the clones are drooped (some just leaves some the whole stem) is this normal all the others look perky and standing tall.

i cut stem at 45 deg angle dip in soulution then scrape the 1/4" of the bottom tip then cut down the middle of stem about 1/4" as well then another dip and to the system.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> whats up guys i turned my dwc cloner into a aero cloner it was pretty easy now i have never cloned in anything but a humidome and i usually get roots in 14 days from cutting and i was ok with that im just interested in being able to keep my clones in the cloner for weeks after rooting. so im very new to this cloning style so if anybody has any advice on how to get good roots it would be greatly appreciated again im not aiming for 5 days just at least 2 weeks. I also transferred all the mother/veg equipment into another closet in my spare bedroom where it stays allot cooler for some reason cause im trying to keep the water in the aero cloner cooler so no slime occurs the temps are nice at 70 and the water is around the same im also using clonex rooting gel and just regular tap water at 5.5 ph.


I am curious to see how this works out.
I take it you have 2 totes same size stacked, but one is deeper and used for the res. The other is fed water on a timer and mists. Does the water drain back to the bottom ?


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 7, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I am curious to see how this works out.
> I take it you have 2 totes same size stacked, but one is deeper and used for the res. The other is fed water on a timer and mists. Does the water drain back to the bottom ?


 yup thats exactly what it is a deeper tote has the water in it the top tote has the sprayers timer is every 15 for 15. i have a bunch of small holes drilled in the top tote for drainage you cant really see them in the pic though.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> yup thats exactly what it is a deeper tote has the water in it the top tote has the sprayers timer is every 15 for 15. i have a bunch of small holes drilled in the top tote for drainage you cant really see them in the pic though.


 Great way to do it! So the rooting hormone is in the water too? 15 on 15 off etc....just dont know where you got the foam inserts.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 7, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Great way to do it! So the rooting hormone is in the water too? 15 on 15 off etc....just dont know where you got the foam inserts.


 i dont have anything in the water just ph'd tap water just dip stem in the clonex and thats it heard that people say they do put additive in the water not sure am i supposed to add some clonex in the water? lol i have no idea how these things work. i got the neoprene collars from the hydro store in my area.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i dont have anything in the water just ph'd tap water just dip stem in the clonex and thats it heard that people say they do put additive in the water not sure am i supposed to add some clonex in the water? lol i have no idea how these things work. i got the neoprene collars from the hydro store in my area.


 cut the holes in lid with razor knife or an exacto knife?


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 7, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> cut the holes in lid with razor knife or an exacto knife?


 i used a 2" hole saw makes perfect holes thinking about using some net pots and cutting the bottoms out for some added support not sure its totally necessary but would prably make handling the cuttings a little easier.


----------



## djfloms (Feb 7, 2011)

How did you make the stand for your flood tables? And what size tables are you using? I'm trying to setup something similar, any help is appreciated!


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 7, 2011)

the stands where made from 3/4" pvc pipe and 8 3/4 pvc T's they are pretty easy to make i use pvc glue as well to hold it all together well.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 7, 2011)

i have 3 flood tables as of now and 2 of them are 2x4 and the one in veg room is 2x2 all botanicare.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i used a 2" hole saw makes perfect holes thinking about using some net pots and cutting the bottoms out for some added support not sure its totally necessary but would prably make handling the cuttings a little easier.


 Thanx, I figured it was something more professional.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 13, 2011)

so im going on 6 weeks now here are some pics that i got they are looking pretty good.





nugs are filling in very nice they are all about the same size and density like rocks.





another one of the plants.











and here they all are i will be letting them veg from now on like i been doing im just going to prune them all the same and top them like i did on the ones in the back row





even the lower branches have much larger colas now.





very frosty like sugar cookies lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking good Green!!
I have 8 different strains. 1 clone of each, gonna make moms of em. Most are starting to grow nice now.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks man i actually just cloned my og skunk and just waiting for them to root cant wait to get some of those in the flower room.


----------



## themoose (Feb 14, 2011)

Shit looks *BLAAAZE* man 

I'm toppin the way you have those ones in the back row...can def see the difference


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks man ya it took a little while but the ones in the back row are going to be the way i do them all from now on and i also decided to get another 3 400's and going to have 3 over each 2 trays. i should be getting the rest of the equipment here in a few weeks then i will be in full swing  . you can see on the first pic even the lower buds what where usually smaller than a pinky nail and airy as a cotton ball are now big and dense as well.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Those buds look like you spilled a jar of kosher salt on them. Awesome.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 15, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> Those buds look like you spilled a jar of kosher salt on them. Awesome.


 haha thanks man i just jumped on your thread those little babies are looking good. im going to be starting another thread on my grow seeings how this one is a little long i should be getting the rest of my equipment in a few weeks then things will be all out.


----------



## ldachosenonel (Feb 15, 2011)

So what did you do different from the back and front plants in your last pictures? And im confused are you going straight from cloning with no veg time SOG style or are you giving them veg time after the cloner?


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 15, 2011)

Can you give me some tips on cloning? I've failed at every try and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 15, 2011)

ldachosenonel said:


> So what did you do different from the back and front plants in your last pictures? And im confused are you going straight from cloning with no veg time SOG style or are you giving them veg time after the cloner?


 the difference between the front and back rows is the ones in the front where zero veg and the ones in the back where 2 week vegged, lolly popped and topped im going to go with the back row style of lolly popping and vegging because even though the front ones look like about a 1/2 ounce the back row is going to definitly yield more so i can only have 8 in a tray vs 30 it will keep my plant counts way down with almost the same yield o and i am using 3 400's instead of one over each tray i will have 3 over each 2 way more light.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 16, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> Can you give me some tips on cloning? I've failed at every try and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


 hey DK how are you cloning and what problems are occurring when you do clone?


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 16, 2011)

I use peat pellets and takeroot, but I can never get them to root. I put the pellet in a cup w/soil and throw a misted ziploc bag over the cutting o keep it humid. Then I put them in a cupboard with a CFL aimed near, but not directly at them. They never take root and it's starting to get frustrating.

EDIT: The first couple times I just did the 45 degree cut, but the last time I also tried stripping the bark off the outside as well. Still no luck.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 16, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> I use peat pellets and takeroot, but I can never get them to root. I put the pellet in a cup w/soil and throw a misted ziploc bag over the cutting o keep it humid. Then I put them in a cupboard with a CFL aimed near, but not directly at them. They never take root and it's starting to get frustrating.
> 
> EDIT: The first couple times I just did the 45 degree cut, but the last time I also tried stripping the bark off the outside as well. Still no luck.


 i see man i have never used peat pellets for cloning i just use rapid rooters and a humidity dome/propagation tray and have always used this method since i first started growing and had at least 90% success rate. i use clonex rooting gel with a tiny bit of ph'd tap water in the tray and it usually takes about 2 weeks for them to have some good roots established. the whole setup is only like 25 bucks and works good temps are a big thing to if they get to cold or to hot it can take allot longer to see roots. i have tried aero cloner and bubble cloners as well and got stuck in a rut actually when i lost a batch in each (2 batches, 60 total) and just couldnt seem to clone anymore now im back to my old method and they are looking great finally.


----------



## ldachosenonel (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay So you take clones you put the in a dome tray and then once the root you put them into veg for 2 weeks and then flower from there? And how many flood tables do you have in your flower room 2 correct?


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 16, 2011)

yup but i will take about double the clones i need so i can choose the quickest and best rooted 16 of the bunch then when i veg them i will go by height mostly i want them all at about 10" and they should all be at about that in about 2 weeks usually. i have 2 2x4 trays i just did some work in the flower room last night will post pics little later im getting prepped for 3 more lights and 2 more trays in a few weeks.


----------



## ldachosenonel (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice. Im definitely looking forward to seeing how everything turns out!!


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll probably just order some clonex and get myself a proper setup, then. I checked around and 50 rapid rooters will only cost about $12, so I'll give them a try. I got some quality seeds coming in the mail and I really want to be able to preserve their genetics if at all possible.

I'm kind of confused, because I've heard some people say they need indirect light, but some will put their clones right underneath a light. Does one work better than the other?


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 16, 2011)

well here is a few pics of the remodel. everything is done on the right side and the left side will be identical to this.





ballasts are outside the room now makes inside the room much MUCH cooler





rockin 3 400's for 1200 watts





and the trays end to end for a 2x8 tray basically


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 16, 2011)

and here is the 4 little plants that where cut down and drying now. little early but i dont much care i like a more relaxed high anyway.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 16, 2011)

Them's some fat colas. I'm hopin mine turn out that dense this time around. Do you think I'll notice a difference between growing with CFL vs HID?


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 16, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> Them's some fat colas. I'm hopin mine turn out that dense this time around. Do you think I'll notice a difference between growing with CFL vs HID?


o man a huge difference!! dont get me wrong cfl's are great and work very well but the density and size will amaze you. im telling you once you get hid's you will never look back lol.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 16, 2011)

Hehe, good news for me, then. I was surprised at how dense my Skunk buds turned out under CFL, but I had kind of a crazy setup so they got a lot of light from every angle.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> i see man i have never used peat pellets for cloning i just use rapid rooters and a humidity dome/propagation tray and have always used this method since i first started growing and had at least 90% success rate. i use clonex rooting gel with a tiny bit of ph'd tap water in the tray and it usually takes about 2 weeks for them to have some good roots established. the whole setup is only like 25 bucks and works good temps are a big thing to if they get to cold or to hot it can take allot longer to see roots. i have tried aero cloner and bubble cloners as well and got stuck in a rut actually when i lost a batch in each (2 batches, 60 total) and just couldnt seem to clone anymore now im back to my old method and they are looking great finally.


do you use rockwool cubes in that tray?


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> do you use rockwool cubes in that tray?


 nope just straight rapid rooters for cloning they just slip in another tray that goes in the tray and when they are rooted straight to the hydroton


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> nope just straight rapid rooters for cloning they just slip in another tray that goes in the tray and when they are rooted straight to the hydroton


 so it has a rack inside the tray to hold the rooters in?


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 18, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> so it has a rack inside the tray to hold the rooters in?


 yup exactly whats going on i actually harvested 2 of my big girls pics to come tomorrow. (jack daniels has me by the balls tonight lol). all i have to say is 2 where a pound wet so about a 1/4 pond dry from 2 still got one more going.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> yup exactly whats going on i actually harvested 2 of my big girls pics to come tomorrow. (jack daniels has me by the balls tonight lol). all i have to say is 2 where a pound wet so about a 1/4 pond dry from 2 still got one more going.


 Cool glad to find that you narrowed down the best way to clone to that will save me frustration, and congrats on the harvest. Hope it is a great smoke!


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a lot of single seeds that I'd like to keep going with, so I think I'll give your cloning method a shot. Grats on the QP, I'm hoping to pull a lot more weight from my tent this time around and it's encouraging to see other people's results.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 19, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> I have a lot of single seeds that I'd like to keep going with, so I think I'll give your cloning method a shot. Grats on the QP, I'm hoping to pull a lot more weight from my tent this time around and it's encouraging to see other people's results.


 thanks bro i actually just weighed the 2 plants i harvested today and they are pretty dried (i live in the desert) and they are about 5 and 1/4 oz. I think it will be about a little under 5 oz's all together it will be about 1/2 lb off 4 very small ones and 3 good ones with the added light and the pruning this is very good for me, if the plants can pull 2 oz's each with 16 plant harvest every 4 weeks it will be around 2 lbs every 4 weeks


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 19, 2011)

ok guys here are the pics finally. i couldnt upload pics for a while but here they are.





here is most of it freshly manicured





here is the biggest nug in my opinion 





here is hte heads you can see how i topped 





the biggest girl











the other heads


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice manicure, Dr Green. Do you air dry until the stems are completely brittle, or do you start curing earlier?


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 19, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> Nice manicure, Dr Green. Do you air dry until the stems are completely brittle, or do you start curing earlier?


 im hang drying them for about 3 days there are still a little wet at that point then i de stem them and lay them in a leveled net basket for another few days they are pretty ready by then. the stems will still bend but crack not break thats when they go in the jars.


----------



## drgreentm (Feb 20, 2011)

ok so i built yet ANOTHER aero cloner (tomicmart3000,s specs on his thred via https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/407968-jock-horror-3-week-perpetual.html and much thanks to him) and thinking it will be much MUCH better. havent taken any clones in it at the moment i rooted clones in rapid rooters and going to veg them in the new machine. i also had to take a few photos of my WW mom and im just amazed at how she is gtowing at the moment.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> ok guys here are the pics finally. i couldnt upload pics for a while but here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking budz!!



drgreentm said:


> ok so i built yet ANOTHER aero cloner (tomicmart3000,s specs on his thred via https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/407968-jock-horror-3-week-perpetual.html and much thanks to him) and thinking it will be much MUCH better. havent taken any clones in it at the moment i rooted clones in rapid rooters and going to veg them in the new machine. i also had to take a few photos of my WW mom and im just amazed at how she is gtowing at the moment.


 Man those buckets are doing Great!!


----------



## Indefinately (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Dr,

I have left the plant hanging for a week now.
What's the negative if I leave them there for too long?

Nice Buds!
They look awesome...


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 24, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Dr,
> 
> I have left the plant hanging for a week now.
> What's the negative if I leave them there for too long?
> ...


 thanks man 
if left to long they will usually be to dry and not cure properly, if its only been a week you should be ok depending on the humidity in the hanging room, mine dry fast cause i live in the desert so we have little to no humidity.


----------



## drgreentm (Mar 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Great looking budz!!
> 
> 
> Man those buckets are doing Great!!


its been a little while but here she is now really looking good lol


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 3, 2011)

whats up everybody still following along i started a new thread here is a link https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/421632-6-400-s-4-flood.html 
got the rest of my equipment and almost got all 4 trays full pop in and check it out.


----------



## Sillybee (May 18, 2011)

That is the nicest grow room in the world


----------



## drgreentm (May 18, 2011)

thanks man just moved it and got allot more stuff you are more than welcome to follow along in my other thread posted above.


----------



## gophernutz (Jul 18, 2011)

how do you sub a thread? im interested in following this..


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 18, 2011)

i have a new thread going on with a new system and all, so you are welcome to join the link is in my above post just click it. you can sub to a thread by going to the top of the page in "thread tools" and a menu should drop down and at the bottom it will say "subscribe to this thread".


----------



## DeWild1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dude, this thread is kinda out dated, but lets see some pix of after you learned your lesson and covered your water...


----------



## shmoked (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice show you got goin. Love them big 'ol colas!


----------

